# Flounder Motohomes



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Thought you may be interested in the new >> Flounder Motorhome << believed to be made by the man who built the Bounders?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

HI JSW 

Not particulary impressed .. hope the RV is more professional than the website


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Not particulary impressed .. hope the RV is more professional than the website


 :lol: My own sentiments exactly. I nearly didn't bother to wait for it to load. Lazy progaramming. But anyway. It adds to the list that we published previously when asked for RV manufacturers. :wink:


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

They must have readyour comments about the web site.  
I cannot even get to see the site this morning :? 

Will try again later just out of interest.

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Flounder seems to me an odd name for something which you are trying to sell as reliable and comfortable. Wonder what the next model will be called...perhaps "Buggered".

Actually Buggered Motorhomes does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sparrow said:


> They must have readyour comments about the web site.
> I cannot even get to see the site this morning :?


Yip, it's FLOUNDERED :lol:


----------

